# Brandon Lilly Injured



## PillarofBalance (Jan 27, 2014)

I haven't seen the video on youtube but its been posted on facebook. Not sure in Brandon will post it. But he messed up his knee in epic fashion squatting.  Came down in the squat and there was a loud pop and he fell over backwards with the bar.  Sounds and looked like his knee dislocated and the tendons were torn up.  If you catch the vid on youtube post it up.  Best wishes to him for a speedy recovery.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 27, 2014)

This really sucks to hear!


----------



## Popeye (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Damn that sucks to hear. All the best for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 27, 2014)

Hate to see that. Lilly is one of my favorites. Good guy, hope he comes back strong. That's a tough one to deal with.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 27, 2014)

I hate that for him.  Hoping for a complete and speedy recovery for him.


----------



## Jada (Jan 27, 2014)

Ouch!!!!! Wow that has to hurt like a mofo. Wish him speedy recovery.  Crazy.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 27, 2014)

In my prayers for sure... That's a really good brother right there, I know he'll come back - that guy is dedicated as ****


----------



## SAD (Jan 27, 2014)

Snapped his patella (knee cap) in two.  Definitely ligament damage, likely in both knees, but they won't know anything until the can MRI his knees, and they won't do that until the swelling/inflammation is down, which could be days.

As sick as it sounds, this gives me a boost in confidence.  Let me explain.  I've been dealing with some injuries over the last 8 months and it makes me question if I'm cut out to ever accomplish anything in this sport.  I know it will always be a part of my life, but as a competitor I lost a lot of confidence.  This kind of thing reminds me that it DOES happen to the best of us.  I wish him nothing but the best.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 27, 2014)

SAD said:


> Snapped his patella (knee cap) in two.  Definitely ligament damage, likely in both knees, but they won't know anything until the can MRI his knees, and they won't do that until the swelling/inflammation is down, which could be days.
> 
> As sick as it sounds, this gives me a boost in confidence.  Let me explain.  I've been dealing with some injuries over the last 8 months and it makes me question if I'm cut out to ever accomplish anything in this sport.  I know it will always be a part of my life, but as a competitor I lost a lot of confidence.  This kind of thing reminds me that it DOES happen to the best of us.  I wish him nothing but the best.



Its ****ed up that we both knew the day would come and you think you are prepared. Then it happens and you are just left with despair and this awful climb back.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 27, 2014)

SAD said:


> Snapped his patella (knee cap) in two.  Definitely ligament damage, likely in both knees, but they won't know anything until the can MRI his knees, and they won't do that until the swelling/inflammation is down, which could be days.
> 
> As sick as it sounds, this gives me a boost in confidence.  Let me explain.  I've been dealing with some injuries over the last 8 months and it makes me question if I'm cut out to ever accomplish anything in this sport.  I know it will always be a part of my life, but as a competitor I lost a lot of confidence.  This kind of thing reminds me that it DOES happen to the best of us.  I wish him nothing but the best.



The more I deal with injuries an at the age of 45 the more I feel I should keep a strong strength with moderate weight like 500 to 600 squats and pulls.

I feel this way because I don't ever want to put myself 100% out of the gym for life.

To squat and pull 600 is good strength IMO.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 27, 2014)

Damn man..one of my favorite lifters out there. Its a damn shame and like you all said it can happen to the best of us. Hope he has a great recovery and comes back in good health.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 27, 2014)

Quick recovery to him. He's good for the sport IMO.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah I saw the video yesterday. Sick


----------



## D-lats (Jan 27, 2014)

That shit makes me want to puke! You never want to
See a guy go down like that


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 27, 2014)

Brandon Lilly was injured in his third squat attempt at the LA Fit Expo on Sunday January 26th. According to Chad Wesley Smith, Brandon has broken his left knee cap in half, and there is likely ligament damage in both knees. Brandon Lilly will undergo surgery this morning to repair meniscus, patella tendon and quad tendon tears in both legs, as well as an ACL tear and totally fractured (like in 2 very distinct pieces) patella in the left leg. We will give you more updates as information becomes available.

http://www.powerliftingwatch.com/node/27108


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 27, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Brandon Lilly was injured in his third squat attempt at the LA Fit Expo on Sunday January 26th. According to Chad Wesley Smith, Brandon has broken his left knee cap in half, and there is likely ligament damage in both knees. Brandon Lilly will undergo surgery this morning to repair meniscus, patella tendon and quad tendon tears in both legs, as well as an ACL tear and totally fractured (like in 2 very distinct pieces) patella in the left leg. We will give you more updates as information becomes available.
> 
> http://www.powerliftingwatch.com/node/27108



That is awful to hear. Those are catastrophic injuries. I wish the best of luck to him regaining full use of his legs, never mind ever squatting those kind of numbers again.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 27, 2014)

I heard about this happening but didn't get a chance to see it until this post.  I hate to see such awful injuries occur like that.  I literally cringed watching.  I wonder if in his mind while he was setting up, for a moment he thought something doesn't feel right and just continue to squat.  I know a lot of you are of the Power Lifting training, throwing around massive weight, I pray that you all stay healthy.  And here to a speedy recovery Brandon.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 27, 2014)

Lilly posted this on facebook

_First I want to than Steve Denison for the invitation to compete in such a great event. Second congrats to Daniel Green for yet another World Record. On my squat as I descended my left knee popped wildly, and gave out, causing similar strain to the right leg. Thank everyone of the crew onstage, and EMT's on the scene. *As of right now without surgery I'd never walk again *as I sheared my ACL, meniscus, patella, tore both quad tendons, and MCL in both knees and the knee cap in my left knee will be replaced. I go in for surgery in 10-15 minutes, I just wanted to thank every single person for the comments, status updates, texts, and emails. This is just a bump in the road. I have one of the best knee surgeons in the US. Say a prayer or keep me in your thoughts... I appreciate you all very much, and I'll see you on the flip side._


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 27, 2014)

he is supposed to be at a contest on the 22nd in kentucky, just as a guest not to compete, i was gonna lift their but shit happens


----------



## j2048b (Jan 27, 2014)

damn man! that blows, it can happen to even the strongest,


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 27, 2014)

Heart breaking news.  I wish the dude the best as he's one of my favorite pro's out there but I fear an injury of that magnitude is going to be VERY hard to come back from IF he can come back from it.  Thoughts and prayers for the big guy.  The sad truth is that for many of us that love this sport,  train hard at it,  and squat as heavy as our bodies will allow us to,  things like this are very likely coming for all of us.  But hey, **** it.  It's fun as hell,  right??


----------



## Bicepticon (Jan 27, 2014)

Brandon, has a great additude about his injuries!
"this is just a bump in the road"...


----------



## yeti (Jan 28, 2014)

Source: lift-run-bang
"On my squat as I descended my left knee popped wildly, and gave out, causing similar strain to the right leg. Thank everyone of the crew onstage, and EMT's on the scene.

As of right now without surgery I'd never walk again as I sheared my ACL, meniscus, patella, tore both quad tendons, and MCL in both knees and the knee cap in my left knee will be replaced. I go in for surgery in 10-15 minutes, I just wanted to thank every single person for the comments, status updates, texts, and emails. This is just a bump in the road. 

I have one of the best knee surgeons in the US. Say a prayer or keep me in your thoughts... I appreciate you all very much, and I'll see you on the flip side."

Paul Carter of LRB got it from Lilly's FB page. 
This is horrible. I'd like it for him to just come back and walk again... maybe become a bench specialist...


----------



## lilbra (Jan 28, 2014)

Good luck man sorry hear


----------



## Bicepticon (Jan 28, 2014)

His Insurance company is not covering much, becouse of his "Professional Powerlifter" status. WTF kind of BS is that?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 29, 2014)

Bicepticon said:


> His Insurance company is not covering much, becouse of his "Professional Powerlifter" status. WTF kind of BS is that?


that sounds about right.  fukin assholes.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 29, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> that sounds about right.  fukin assholes.



Yup. A friend of mine shattered his arm in our semi-pro football league years ago. Had to pay about $20k to have it fixed. Insurance wouldn't cover it. 

Will that be fixed with obamacare??


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 4, 2014)

Bicepticon said:


> His Insurance company is not covering much, becouse of his "Professional Powerlifter" status. WTF kind of BS is that?


Yea I got an email from juggernaut asking for donations for lilly because of this. But a few days later they emailed again saying the insurance thing was finally figured out and they covered him. Thank god. That's why people have insurance,  for shit like this. Assholes.


----------



## snake (Feb 7, 2014)

I just joined here so I just saw this. 

What the hell?! Yea it's a lot of weight but that could have been any of us. How does a guy recover from something like this both mentally and physically?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2014)

snake said:


> I just joined here so I just saw this.
> 
> What the hell?! Yea it's a lot of weight but that could have been any of us. How does a guy recover from something like this both mentally and physically?



Slowly.........


----------



## snake (Feb 8, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Slowly.........



Really? I'm 18 weeks post op from a lifting injury and know somewhat how he feels but that's not my livelihood. If I were to end up only lifting at 75% of my previous weight, ow well. 75% of that squat, at that body, at that level is well, don't even bother. I hope he has a good supporting staff around him, he's going to need it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 8, 2014)

The injuries he sustained would usually end a lifters career but they're saying he has a very good chance of returning which is awesome. 

I can't imagine the pain he's been feeling man.


----------

